# An Update on Luna and Oddball, with pictures!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Luna and Oddball have fallen completely in love. Although they both have their own nest box, they usually share the same one. 










They've been mating so I'm going to buy some dummy eggs tomorrow. Oddball is actually quite the nest b uilder. When I let them out he collects hay from the rabbit and guinea pig cages, and has even added a few feathers and plastic zip ties.  They're not afraid of me anymore, Luna has even landed on my head and shoulder in two separate moments of confidence! 

They are huge bathers, they have a bath every night and Luna likes to sit in it and lean over the side to eat at the same time.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, my ferals haven't come home...I'm really hoping they just joined a local flock, of which there are many. So now all I have are Luna and Oddball. But someone contacted me yesterday, they have four pigeons in their RV garage that were left their by the previous owner...they don't want them there, they poop on the RV. We just have to figure out how to catch them first.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What adorable pictures. They are quite the stricking couple.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are beautiful birds, Insomniac, and make quite the handsome couple
together. Hope your ferals fare well, also, and find a flock that they can
hang with.

fp


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice pics - they seem very happy together!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like Luna is a pij made for a spa! She just needs some "wine"...well, maybe some ACV...   

They make a lovely pair!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh wow, they look so sweet bathing together!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds and lovely pics! Thank you for sharing them with us! 

Terry


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

"Is that blissful or what!" Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh I have WAY to many where those came from!!  They certainly are impressive, and they know it...they strut around the basement and go anywhere and everywhere...they are totally full of themselves!!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

They are 2 great birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, your pictures are wonderful! Both pigeons are very striking and look healthy and happy. I loved the bath pictures especially.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

They are both BEAUTIFUL! 

Thank you for sharing the pictures!
-Hilly


----------

